# M&P 45 Question



## Bill NH (Nov 19, 2008)

I just purchased an M&P 45 and was getting ready to shoot it for the first time. When I was loading the clips up, I noticed that the 10th round was very difficult to load into the clip. Yes its a 10 round clip. I also noticed that when I tried to load the clip into the weapon it was very difficult to lock in. If I remove one round so 9 rounds are in the clip installs without and issue. With 10 rounds in I can cycle a round into the chamber with out issue. 
My question is is this normal for a new clip. I am assuming that the springs in the clips need to be broken in and this issue will go away. Any input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## nelskc (Jan 15, 2008)

It is very normal for magazines to be tight at first, and that makes them very tight to lock into the gun. Load them up and let them sit for awhile. Also, they are magazines, not clips -- I'm sure someone else one go more in depth with that one.


----------



## Bill NH (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for the info. That is what I suspected but wanted to make sure. I have never had a new handgun before, always used.


----------



## HowardCohodas (Nov 16, 2008)

The upLULA is my thumb's friend.

http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=952670


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

+1 to nelskc.

The mags will break in... Just put 200-300 more through it, alternating mags...

PS... uplulas are for pus____ .... LOL I just have carpel tunnel and calluses on my thumb! (And I only load 10 rounds at the range!)

JeffWard


----------



## Bill NH (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys, I appreciate it. 
That is a pretty slick tool also. 
Already got a nasty case of carpel tunnel from work. Maybe the change in motion will help it :anim_lol:


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

I had the same problem. I thought the .40 was tight but the .45 clip had me recounting how many rounds I was loading. Mine got better after a 100 rounds.


----------

